# I hope everyone is having a good week



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

I hope everyone is having a nice week. I made a mistake when the next competition is for us it is this weekend comming up. I am very sad because I hurt my back this past weekend. I will go to the compeition but won't compete. I need my back to have sometime to heal. I am glad that we have a back up for my place because they would not be going.
Our dinner was very nice we raised just the right amount of money we needed to go to competition. I would also like to thank everyone that has written me back or read my letters I have put up.
I will be on the team next year which makes me very happy. My sweetie Bill will be on the team next year too. We are both in school. Both of us are a much older then most of the students in our school. Well, I say bye for now see everyone later.

Ronnie

Remember if life give you lemon make lemon aid.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your back; go see a good chiropractor if you can find one.


----------

